# Help! Lost L. Williamsi!



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Hi! I've lost my male electric blue Williams gecko somewhere in my house. The little guy is nearly six months old, and about three inches long. I've had a good look at the lost crestie/leo posts but I was hoping for some extra help with a missing dwarf gecko. Since he's so small I'm worried there are places I'm overlooking. 

He lives on a desk normally in a large critter carrier next to the female, who is already in the vivarium. He's been nothing but calm since I got him, but ten hours ago I reached in to change his water (which he never uses but I change it daily so he sees my hand at the same time every day!) and he leapt from the wall of the cage to the top. I tried to block him but he leapt upwards instead of back inside, off the desk and into the wiring behind the desk. I saw him dart by twice and then I lost sight of him.

I've been regularly checking beside my cabinets, behind the female willamsi, all around the snake and leopard gecko, walls, ceilings and everything I can think of connected to them. I scoured the hanging pictures and removed them from the room. All the other reptiles' heat sources are constantly under surveillance.

I currently have his cage set up on the floor with a heat source on it and am keeping it humid and well stocked with repashy. I also have a bag of crickets against the warmest wall for his viewing pleasure and a few crickets in balls popping around the room.

What else can I do to make sure I find little Skaro safely!?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Dunno if there's much else you can do but good luck! I have nightmares about my cresties escaping never mind anything as dinky as yours!


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've heard of people putting flour on the floors to see if you get little footprints before, might be worth a try?


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

any luck?


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Jor1 said:


> I've heard of people putting flour on the floors to see if you get little footprints before, might be worth a try?


May be a bit of a problem as they tend to be more arboreal but tis an idea to try, especially in tight places, and by radiators etc behind wardrobes, under chest of drawers, pop down a tub and a heat mat on the floor with some food


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas and support guys! No luck so far. I put flour on the floor near the food items and on the shelves I thought looked appealing but nothing yet.

Should I bother periodically looking for him at night? He usually just sleeps wherever he was basking.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

geckers said:


> Thanks for the ideas and support guys! No luck so far. I put flour on the floor near the food items and on the shelves I thought looked appealing but nothing yet.
> 
> Should I bother periodically looking for him at night? He usually just sleeps wherever he was basking.


I'd stop looking for now, will drive him further into hiding, just pop down some heat traps on the floor, see if you see anything dart out, keep the viv door open if possible


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I'd stop looking for now, will drive him further into hiding, just pop down some heat traps on the floor, see if you see anything dart out, keep the viv door open if possible


I'll do just that. Thank you!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

geckers said:


> I'll do just that. Thank you!


Anytime, good luck!


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

It's really a waiting game. If you look for him you're unlikely to find him as as soon as you get close he'll move somewhere else. With a bit of luck at some point he'll run across a wall and you'll spot him - youll just have to be quick!


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Andy King said:


> It's really a waiting game. If you look for him you're unlikely to find him as as soon as you get close he'll move somewhere else. With a bit of luck at some point he'll run across a wall and you'll spot him - youll just have to be quick!


Once I do spot him, what should I use to catch him? I can't believe how fast these little guys are!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

geckers said:


> Once I do spot him, what should I use to catch him? I can't believe how fast these little guys are!


The first thing you pick up...


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

ChelsNLuke said:


> The first thing you pick up...


Yeah my hands didn't work so well when he first got loose >_<. I'll just set some cups around the room and hope for the best. Thanks!


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey, as others have said, it really is a waiting game. My five month old male L. Williamsi did a bolt for it two weeks ago. Took me five and a half hours to spot him, but ten seconds to catch believe it or not. It was almost as if he wanted to be caught after that. Just be patient and don't hunt him, sit in there with a good book and let your peripheral vision do the work for you. Best of luck and keep us posted! 

Archi
.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Personally, I would suggest setting up one or two basking spots on the walls, rather than the floors. He is less likely to travel on the ground and will certainly not want to bask there.
If possible, offer a milk bottle top of repashy or manuka honey, something tempting, just near the basking spot. Set up a chair in the room and keep it quiet. Keep an eye on each spot for him and move slowly when you do see him. Any sudden rush will cause him to hide.

Maybe, if possible, set up a video camera to have an eye on the spot when you can't be around. You won't catch him, but will know if he is using the spot.

My best guess would be, though, he is hanging around near or within sight of, the female.

Good luck, they can certainly test us, bless 'em


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Alright, I've got some basking spots on the walls now with snacks in range. I guess I'm in for*an afternoon*of reading and hoping for the best. I'll also make sure I keep an eye on my female. I don't know much about day gecko intelligence but it seems like she's been staring at the place he usually basks in his tank, which is currently devoid of even the tank, so she's just gazing at empty desk space. It's adorable and heartbreaking at the same time 

I'm glad you found your little guy so quickly Archi! The longer my little boy is missing the more concerned I'm getting. I know patience is a requirement so I'm doing everything I can to just stay calm and wait for movement. I just hope I manage to catch him as quickly as you did once I spot him!

Thanks again for all the help and comments, everyone! It really is appreciated.


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Good luck catching him - I was going to suggest setting up some basking spots but I see thats been covered :lol2:


----------



## animalharry (May 26, 2013)

*?*

so did u find him


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

If he lives on a desk he may well be under the desk were his viv is were there's heat.

Good luck


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Still no luck. Hopefully I haven't been looking in the wrong room. If he got out into the rest of the house it's going to be extremely tough to spot him.


----------



## emmac222 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck in finding him x


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Still no luck?


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Still no luck?
Whoops, double post!


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Not so much as a tail. I'll repeat the process tomorrow. He has to come out eventually!


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

What about a bottle trap?, used for lost snakes, but might keep him in it if something tasty is in it, and warm, keep close to the female
So so hope you find him
I found this, might help?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR7yAuVUFLc


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

scottishbluebird said:


> What about a bottle trap?, used for lost snakes, but might keep him in it if something tasty is in it, and warm, keep close to the female
> So so hope you find him


Good idea! And definitely worth a shot at this point. I'll set one up now. Thanks!


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Well my reptile room looks atrocious. Heat pads on the walls, lamps pointed into corners, food dishes nearby in the deepest clear containers I could find, a few bottles with repashy or mango in them and now some shoeboxes. My ball python gives me this "you're not sane" look every time he comes out of his cave to see what's happening. 

I hate to do this but I have to ask: how long can a day gecko of this size live with 40% humidity and no water? I've been keeping some areas sprayed but I haven't seen him anywhere near them and it's never going to be possible to raise the overall humidity in the room.

Thanks again for all the help, everyone!


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey. I wouldn't panic regarding the humidity; they can live in lower humidity for longer periods of time once they acclimatise to it. Regarding the water, they are resourceful and he may have found a supply somewhere. Or he may well be drinking from the sprayed areas, it's just that you have been unlucky that he does it when you're not about.

Let's talk more about your herp room... is there a gap under or at the top of the door?If so; have you been sealing this when you go in the room and leave the room? Is there space behind the other vivs etc? What sort of gaps are there other than these? There are no vents at the windows are there?

Archi
.


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Archibaldinho said:


> Hey. I wouldn't panic regarding the humidity; they can live in lower humidity for longer periods of time once they acclimatise to it. Regarding the water, they are resourceful and he may have found a supply somewhere. Or he may well be drinking from the sprayed areas, it's just that you have been unlucky that he does it when you're not about.
> 
> Let's talk more about your herp room... is there a gap under or at the top of the door?If so; have you been sealing this when you go in the room and leave the room? Is there space behind the other vivs etc? What sort of gaps are there other than these? There are no vents at the windows are there?
> 
> ...


I have a gap under the door, it's sealed tightly with tape and a towel and I check it every time I move the door. I've pulled the snake's cabinet out so I can see behind it and it's less cozy for the escapee. The female williamsi has about 8cm behind her and I can see all the way around her viv from where I've been seated. I moved the leo to my bedroom for now after checking him over because he's not got a proper lid and he's getting old and tends to snap at everything that moves. And I'm vent-free, so I've got that part covered for sure.

I've got a gap between one cabinet and the wall, and this is parallel to the female. I've got one basking spot set up fairly high where he can see her and just a few inches from this gap. I've also got curtains. I've been keeping an eye on them but I don't think I could look them over well enough to be confident he isn't there, so I'm keeping an eye on those. I've also got a nest of cables behind the williamsi desk which is where he hid initially so I've been watching them as well, despite their being on the floor. Some of them lead right up to the female so I thought they were worth monitoring. Other than that I just have a few empty shelves and some books that are heavy enough to make me nervous to move.


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Pendant lampshade? Close enough to the bulb he may be nestled in up there?


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Archibaldinho said:


> Pendant lampshade? Close enough to the bulb he may be nestled in up there?


Just one on the snake. I've been peeking into it periodically. I'm also pretty sure the little guy can fit under the female williamsi's uvb hood so I've been flipping that over from time to time as well.


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

If you look at your herp room; what is the most sheltered corner in it? He will probably be feeling unsafe and will head for what looks like the perfect vantage point where he is closed in enough that he can see in all directions comfortably, i.e. for him, something like a tube with one opening where he only has to focus in one direction.

You mentioned that the female was in a viv on a desk..? Does said desk have drawers? If so is it possible for him to sneak in to these from the floor or from the rear of the desk? If so be very careful when sliding them out in case he his sat within the runner mechanism.


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Archibaldinho said:


> If you look at your herp room; what is the most sheltered corner in it? He will probably be feeling unsafe and will head for what looks like the perfect vantage point where he is closed in enough that he can see in all directions comfortably, i.e. for him, something like a tube with one opening where he only has to focus in one direction.
> 
> You mentioned that the female was in a viv on a desk..? Does said desk have drawers? If so is it possible for him to sneak in to these from the floor or from the rear of the desk? If so be very careful when sliding them out in case he his sat within the runner mechanism.


I would say the best spot in the room is that gap between the cabinet and the wall but I could be dead wrong. I'll have another look once I head back in after I post this 

The desk is just really a piece of wood with aluminum legs. It doesn't even have a back, so I'm safe there. 

Heading back in for another day of reading and staring at walls. I'll update again later on. And I'll definitely check around for better gecko vantage points. Thanks!


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Just had a thought, if you're concerned about the water and humidity thing, and thinking of the idea of a bottle trap.

Take a couple of clear 500ml water bottles, fill with a few ml (<5ml) in the bottom, put the cap on and place on a warm radiator. When you see it condensed, take it into the herp room, remove the cap and place them on their side in strategic places (near where you think are perfect gecko vantage points).

This way there will be very little water so he doesn't drown, but enough to lick if he is thirsty and also it will maintain the humidity for a reasonable time due to plastic being a poor conductor. Keep a few on the go and rotate so you always have the humidity / drinking / trap set.

Just a thought.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Keep a clear tub handy so you can catch him if he is on a wall, then something to slide under to keep him in
Everytime i read this thread i have my fingers crossed


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Still haven't seen a thing, though I'm pretty sure I heard some skittering. I couldn't locate the source though. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

You'd better find him soon, I've lost half a day to checking in on the thread to see if he's alright!

He'll show up when you least expect it I imagine. We lost a chipmunk from an outdoor avery once and he showed up about a week later when we'd lost hope looking a bit bedraggled and clearly desperate to be home!

Best of luck.


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> You'd better find him soon, I've lost half a day to checking in on the thread to see if he's alright!
> 
> He'll show up when you least expect it I imagine. We lost a chipmunk from an outdoor avery once and he showed up about a week later when we'd lost hope looking a bit bedraggled and clearly desperate to be home!
> 
> Best of luck.


After reading this, I realized I forgot my tea and went to get it. As I opened the door I saw a certain little gecko dart from the windowsill. I didn't catch him but he's still alive and he looked healthy. You are absolutely right about him turning up when I least expect it. I'm going to wait a little longer to see if he relocates before bed. Thanks for the luck!


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

geckers said:


> After reading this, I realized I forgot my tea and went to get it. As I opened the door I saw a certain little gecko dart from the windowsill. I didn't catch him but he's still alive and he looked healthy. You are absolutely right about him turning up when I least expect it. I'm going to wait a little longer to see if he relocates before bed. Thanks for the luck!


At least you know he's fine, just a matter of time!


----------



## Jackjack88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

I caught him! He was between the wall and the shelf. I actually spotted him because the female was staring right at him. Used a fish net I had laying on the desk and a piece of cardboard to scoop him up, and deposited him back into his cage. 

I've already seen him eat, drink and defecate. Everything looks normal and he hasn't lost any weight. Looks like he was sneaking food while I wasn't watching. 


Going to attempt to post a picture of him back safe. 

Thank you so so much everyone for all your help and support!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Wonderful news. So glad this had a happy ending


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Glad he's back!

I used to live in cyprus and remember ghekos crawling across walls, more than anything. Sneaky little things!


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats. Well done to Mrs Williamsi for grassing him up!: victory:


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

So happy to hear you caught him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

YASSSSSS!!! I'm so glad you found him, I told my girlfriend that you were in them same boat we were a couple weeks back and she was really hoping you'd find him. 

Was he as quick to catch as my little guy was?


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Archibaldinho said:


> YASSSSSS!!! I'm so glad you found him, I told my girlfriend that you were in them same boat we were a couple weeks back and she was really hoping you'd find him.
> 
> Was he as quick to catch as my little guy was?


Once I wiggled the cabinet out enough for me to get in there, yes. He seemed to just accept it was time to go home


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!!!!:2thumb: So pleased for you, and even better he was ok!!!


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Great news, he's probably pleased to be home.


----------

